# freshened up the interior on my 69 GTO



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

With the GTO still banged up on the drivers side (waiting to go to the local shop to be fixed). I figured I'd go ahead and work on the interior. I had already re-upholstered the rear seat myself along with fixing a few things with the dash/console. I also had a shop replace two small sections of flooring under the rear seat due to rust. I had planned to do the rest of the interior but was waiting on new front seats from OPGI that I had ordered back in the summer. They finally came in so the work began. Since I was in there I went ahead and replaced the seatbelts, carpet and sound deadner.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Looking goood !!


----------



## Mizzou.Mike (Apr 4, 2017)

did you just buy the seat covers from opgi or the actual bucket seats?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work

Bear


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Mizzou.Mike said:


> did you just buy the seat covers from opgi or the actual bucket seats?


The backseat I bought the covers/foam and did them myself. I sent the backseat frame off to be sand blasted and powder coated at a local shop since it was still in great shape minus a little rust. The front seats, I just went ahead and bought the seats completed by OPGI. I was wanting to replace most of the original frame parts to the point that it just made more sense to buy all new parts. Then I saw that OPGI sold them as a set already put together, so I pulled the trigger. I didn't realize how worn out the front seats were until I got the new ones in. It's a night and day difference. 

Below are picks of the backseat frame before and after.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks really good. Did the carpet and door panels on mine last year. Huge difference. You may have inspired me to do the front buckets as well since they are a bit rough.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jared said:


> Looks really good. Did the carpet and door panels on mine last year. Huge difference. You may have inspired me to do the front buckets as well since they are a bit rough.


Luckily my door panels were good enough to keep, but my carpet was long over due for a replacement. I probably vacuumed out a few pounds of dirt and who know what after I pulled out the carpet and sound deadner. The first thing my oldest son said to me after I had replaced everything was that it smelt better, haha!


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

BearGFR said:


> Nice work
> 
> Bear


Thanks! BTW, you live just down the road from my parents (Bridgeport).


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

No kidding! Drop by sometime...

Bear


----------

